# teco MOD. N3-201-CS vfd



## bowkill (Feb 7, 2014)

I want to remote this thing out of a box.It has a control panel that disconnects from the body. Has a plug in the back of it for the wires. my question is where do i get that wire that has the plugs on it? will post pictures if needed. thanks


----------



## rdhem2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr. bowkill:
The place you got your drive should have the remote mount device with the plug in it.  Wire the plug, mount the device to the wall or stand and plug in the control station.  Not all mfgs offer this option and I do not know if TECO does.  Wire is just 6 or 8 conductor shielded cable, nothing special.

My two cents worth!
The little blister buttons in those control pads are not very tough as they are not designed to be operated by oily, greasy, swarf covered ape fingers on a constant basis.  The main reason they are so handily removed is so the installer can remove them so the average "Joe" does not try to jack with things he should not even touch.  I would recommend 22mm pushbuttons.  Three pushbuttons and a $5 pot from radio shack and you are in business. Tough, cheap, and really cute!

Now getter done so you can start your own _*SWARF*_ pile!


----------



## bowkill (Feb 9, 2014)

rdhem2 said:


> Mr. bowkill:
> The place you got your drive should have the remote mount device with the plug in it.  Wire the plug, mount the device to the wall or stand and plug in the control station.  Not all mfgs offer this option and I do not know if TECO does.  Wire is just 6 or 8 conductor shielded cable, nothing special.
> 
> My two cents worth!
> ...


what would the push buttons be for. ? power and? ?


----------



## rdhem2 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mr. bowkill:

The pushbuttons would replace the pushbuttons on the drive keypad.  In your instructions for programming they are referred to as the remote control station.  The little pushbuttons on this keypad are the ones I mentioned earlier as not being very robust.

*Forward*
*Reverse*
*Stop*
2k ohm potentiometer for speed control.  Three wire, rotary with knob.

These four devices mounted in a box located in a handy location for the mill operator to use in the control of the machine.  Keypad would remain on the drive.  You could use the display as a speed indicator/reference.  Or you could purchase a true speed readout/display as I did.  I really don't use it that much.  I set the speed by the label on the Bridgeport and then adjust, fine tune, the speed up/down according to sound and what the chips tell me.

Main thing now is to hurry and quit working *on* it and start working *with* it.  Pile that _*SWARF*_ up!


----------



## bkcorwin (Feb 11, 2014)

Just to be clear if you want to use pushbuttons as described by rdhem2 they need to be latching (at least in all the teco manuals i've read).  The remote digital inputs that control drive functions will either require being pulled high or pulled to ground and be held there to maintain the state you desire.  I think it makes more sense to just use a 3 position non returning switch with middle being off, forward being right, backwards being left.  

something like this would work nicely http://www.factorymation.com/Products/22mm_Lever/CSW-CA3F45.html  with the appropriate contact blocks added. 

Otherwise, Teco sells the extension cables in a variety of lengths.  I see up to 5 meter extensions for some other models of teco vfds.


----------



## bowkill (Feb 11, 2014)

I am going to forget extension cables, and go with pot, and 22 mm buttons. Now if i can just figure out how to opperate this thing. Have it all hooked up and running, but it is in basic mode and cannot figure out how to change settings. Sorry guys this is all new to me...help


----------



## bowkill (Feb 11, 2014)

figured it out...i am not as dumb as i thought..


----------



## rdhem2 (Feb 12, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS Mr> bowkill:  We knew you could do it!


----------



## bowkill (Feb 19, 2014)

rdhem2 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Mr> bowkill:  We knew you could do it!


----------



## bowkill (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok anther question have teco n3 have the pot figured out but dont understand which numbers on the board are for power start and stop. the only diagram i have found you had to use relays? I hope not. dont even need rev just power and forward.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 4, 2014)

Look in you manual for B001 "Operation Modes for External Terminals."  It's on page 4-55 of my manual.


----------



## bowkill (Apr 7, 2014)

CluelessNewB said:


> Look in you manual for B001 "Operation Modes for External Terminals."  It's on page 4-55 of my manual.


DAM why did i not think of that, really narrows it down for me.Only looked through it about 5 times and dont explain nothing.THANKS


----------

